# Diseño de PCBs, reglas, guias y consejos.



## ElTallercito (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola gente de FE hace poco haciendo un PCB de un ecualizador se me ocurrio buscar guias, consejos, reglas, de como diseñar una buena placa y entre toda mi busqueda encontre lo siguiente. Un par de paginas y algunos pdf, espero les sirva. 
Lamentablemente estan en ingles, pero no desesperar, por mi parte tenia planeado traducirlas y hacer una especie de guia para subirla al foro como aporte y de paso la aprendo para aplicar los conocimientos en mis diseños.

http://www.smps.us/pcb-design.html
http://www.pcbdesign.org/
http://www.electronics-project-design.com/PCB-Design.html


----------



## ElTallercito (Mar 18, 2011)

Como dije arriba he realizado una minigiuia en español sobre diseños de pcb. Tome informacion de la guia presentada antes, de un libro que tengo en la pc y del IPC-2221 que tambien esta arriba. Espero que la encuentren util. Saludos!!!


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 18, 2011)

muchas gracias; Eltallercito, lo lei y esta bueno......como lo dices una miniguia..... gracias nuevamente


----------



## FRANCISCO FDEZ (Mar 20, 2011)

bien mi hermano esta bastante bien este aporte se te agradece, soy nuevo en este post y voy que hay muchas cosas importantes las que me pueden ayudar soy a la carrera que he comenzado en este mundo que es la electrónica


----------



## mariachy (Mar 20, 2011)

exelente aporte felicitaciones..... yo tengo un taller donde fabrico pcb, y eso me ayuda bastante para mi conocimiento y para mis trabajadores!!! muchas gracias

salu2


----------



## Edu-D (Mar 20, 2011)

Gracias por tu aporte... Esta muy bueno lo malo que a veces no hay tiempo para andar leyendo pero muy bueno


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el aporte, ya lo estoy leyendo...


----------



## ElTallercito (Mar 20, 2011)

Gracias por las felicitaciones, al hacerlo encontre cosas bastante utiles y cuestiones que por lo menos yo no tenia tan en cuenta a la hora de hacer los pcbs. Espero que les sea util y les de nuevas ideas. Saludos!!!!


----------



## lemm88 (May 6, 2012)

Gracias amigo muy util... 

Saludos Luis,
ESPE Ecuador


----------

